# Booker Herf Pics



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Another awesome time herfing with the man himself.....Booker, Great ta see ya again, and SNKBYT is gonna be mad at you as I slipped away from your plan to get me drunk....knock me out....and stuff me in your suitcase to be taken down to Florida and herf with Alex.
Pics of the great time follows, and dangit....Mark and Jeff both dropped a bomb on me.....just you wait.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

More pics


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

And the bombs and gifted smokes.


Jeff I left out the one gift, as I know you don't want it seen till the next Southern Ontario Herf.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Was nice to meet a few new gorillas and reacquaint with old friends:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry I couldnt make it ...... See ya'll at the shack!

well, some of yall...... 

Mark's wearing pink panties next weekend....its all good bro.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

JPH said:


> Sorry I couldnt make it ...... See ya'll at the shack!
> 
> well, some of yall......
> 
> Mark's wearing pink panties next weekend....its all good bro.


_Next_ weekend? It was pink panties _tonight_, my man. Chip even gifted me a pair of 83' striped purple panties.

And they werent fakes!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

'83 Panti-tella largas?



Mark THS said:


> _Next_ weekend? It was pink panties _tonight_, my man. Chip even gifted me a pair of 83' striped purple panties.
> 
> And they werent fakes!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

83's:tu:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

We just made it home safe and sound! It was a little tired and sandy but here we are!! It was great herfing with you folks and a great pleasure to meet you all in person! We look forward to doing it again real soon!!

MGM Here we come!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> We just made it home safe and sound! It was a little tired and sandy but here we are!! It was great herfing with you folks and a great pleasure to meet you all in person! We look forward to doing it again real soon!!
> 
> MGM Here we come!!!!!!!!


:tu:tu:ss:mn:r

He did say Oct.12th, right.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Had a great time last night. It was nice meeting all you folks and of course seeing you again Booker. :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Excellent cigars and it looks like a great time was had.

Booker has become the international herfer. :tu

Thanks for the pics. Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks like a excellent time you all!:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Im disappointed that there were no pictures of Booker looking stoned out of his gourd.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

MGM Herf coming up? YAY!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> MGM Herf coming up? YAY!


I think SOMEONE might have said October 12th last night. But I only heard it ONCE. I cant REMEMBER :r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

*Not Booker Herf Pics*



Mark THS said:


> Im disappointed that there were no pictures of Booker ...


agreed.

this is a Not Booker herf. no pics to prove otherwise.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I think the name DonWeb may have come up a few times last night


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Not Booker Herf Pics*



DonWeb said:


> agreed.
> 
> this is a Not Booker herf. no pics to prove otherwise.


:tpd: this was not an official booker herf.....we need proof


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

While no pictures of Booker may exist, I'm pretty sure Old Sailor can produce a $2952 bar tab for chicken wings. I think thats sufficient evidence, by itself.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang.....tough crowd....ok, heres the Man himself.:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Dang.....tough crowd....ok, heres the Man himself.:tu


I don't think he was really there.
Is that a Photoshop effect there?:r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Dang.....tough crowd....ok, heres the Man himself.:tu


forensic evidence was used for verification ... we have a Booker sighting...

This is a certified booker herf.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I am a witness to the fact. The Book-man was in fact at the herf. 

I do solemnly sware so help me smoke. :ss


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I think SOMEONE might have said October 12th last night. But I only heard it ONCE. I cant REMEMBER :r


That is a good date; October 12th.

Get ready to herf like it's 1999!

Okay maybe 2099....

(The new MGM hotel/casino here we come)


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I think the name DonWeb may have come up a few times last night


Also let us not forget....

The man

The myth

The legend

ICEHOG!

I guess he was mentioned as well. :hn


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dirty Dee said:


> Also let us not forget....
> 
> The man
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, cant forget 'Hog.

And Icehog, I dont care what Dee said about you, I still think you're a decent guy


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

after talking to Dave on Bookers phone............I figured the suitcase was out..............need someone to drive down and stuff him in the trunk......:r

looks like ya all had fun and survived


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> MGM Herf coming up? YAY!


October 12th:tu



Mark THS said:


> Im disappointed that there were no pictures of Booker looking stoned out of his gourd.


I wasnt drunk:tg



RPB67 said:


> Excellent cigars and it looks like a great time was had.
> 
> Booker has become the international herfer. :tu
> 
> Thanks for the pics. Glad you guys had a good time.


:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> agreed.
> 
> this is a Not Booker herf. no pics to prove otherwise.


No such thing of a Booker Herf, it's a CS members Herf. Im sure that booker guy would be board herfing by himself w/o friends. Remember it's a Detroit MI herf.:ss



shaggy said:


> :tpd: this was not an official booker herf.....we need proof


No proof needed I wasnt there that was an illusion:chk



Mark THS said:


> While no pictures of Booker may exist, I'm pretty sure Old Sailor can produce a $2952 bar tab for chicken wings. I think thats sufficient evidence, by itself.


[email protected] I hope that included the tip


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I don't think he was really there.
> Is that a Photoshop effect there?:r


I wasnt, there's still not proof No1 saw this:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dirty Dee said:


> *That is a good date; October 12th.*
> 
> Get ready to herf like it's 1999!
> 
> ...


----------

